# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met VieCuri, Medisch Centrum voor Noord-Limburg (Venlo)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
VieCuri, Medisch Centrum voor Noord-Limburg (Venlo)
Tegelseweg 210
Venlo

Bezoek de website van VieCuri


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met VieCuri.*

----------


## Jeike

Ik kan alleen maar stellen dat er goede artsen in Viecuri te Venlo zijn, maar ik heb ook ervaring met een arts, die veel voor mij kapot heeft gemaakt door een verkeerde diagnose te stellen.
Dat heeft een grote weerslag gehad op andere medische disciplines in Viecuri en ben nu in een Academisch Ziekenhuis waar ik uitstekend door behandeld wordt.
Functioneer goed en voel me vitaal en prima.

Het is belangrijk dat je stappen durft te ondernemen.
Daarbij moet je zorgen dat je je eigen dossier in huis hebt, voordat je deze stappen gaat ondernemen, om zo goed beslagen ten ijs te komen.

Wil je meer weten hoe ik deze zaak heb aangepakt, mail me op het volgende adres. [email protected]

Hartelijke groet,

Jeike

----------

